# Como transmitir datos de forma inalambrica



## AYAS (May 29, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Estoy desarrollando un panel de control, muy sencillo, cuya función es habilitar y desabilitar la el suministro de energía eléctrica a diferentes habitaciones dentro de cualquier construcción (una casa por ejemplo). Les adjunto el diagrama.
Cómo puedo hacer que los reles de mi diagrama se activen y dessactiven de forma inalambrica?
(En el cuadro morado está indicado donde quiero comunicación inalambrica en lugar de usar alambres).
Es decir, que cuando mande la orden desde el panel de control (botonera) los reles accionen.
He estado investigando con transmisores y receptores rf, pero no tengo idea de como usarlos y mucho menos de como insertarlos en mi circuito.
Alguien puede proponerme alguna manera de solucionar ésta situcación?
Muchas gracias por su atención.
Espero que alguien puede apoyarme con éste proyecto que estoy llevando a cabo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

Una opción es transmitir la órden por la propia línea

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=transmitir+datos+por+la+l%EDnea&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2Ftransmision-inalambrica-datos-5492%2F&ss=8110j2581100j30


----------



## AYAS (Jun 6, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta.
La estaré checando luego, espero encontrar algo que me sirva.


----------



## onehack (Ago 29, 2013)

Cuantos bit nesecitas? aqui te dejo uno de 4 bit.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_XrsKoaIt...ZM/B9TdlAn6SP8/s1600/rf+interface+example.JPG


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola!

El circuito que puso onehack puede servirte para 256 relevadores, solamente usa un HT12E y todos los HT12D que necesites (uno por relé) Aqui empleas las líneas A0-A7 que corresponden a las direcciones y las de datos que son creo D8-D11 solo usarías una de ellas. Así podrás controlar cualquier dispositivo. Lo malo de esta configuracion es que debes saber la dirección de cada relé 

salu2!


----------



## lucegiar2005 (Ene 2, 2014)

Por si aún sirve: las direcciones conviene fijarlas por microswitches, así resultará facil adaptar el dispositivo a una nueva dirección, tal como en DMX.


----------

